# Milling setup for small logs



## tek9tim (Mar 26, 2006)

So I had an idea a little while back to make it easier to mill small logs with my Alaskan jig, and finally got around to doing something about it the other day. 

It's pretty simple, instead of attaching rails to the logs, I built a frame that straddles the log that has the rails for the mill to ride on. I built some feet for the log to sit on, then welded the end of a spike onto the head of a bolt to secure the log to the feet. Tried it out on a few apple logs, (not too sure how good the wood is) then some maple. It works pretty well. First picture is of the log with the spike put in, which I (of course) pre drill the log, then hammer in. The second is the setup after cutting the first full slab off. What I was did was progressively lower the cut each time, until I got too close to the spike, then remove the spike and run the mill directly on the log. (in the usual manner) Came out with only the slightest bit of waste wood this way, since I could make my first cut so close to the top of the log, and also make my last really close to the bottom. 

Ran the 460 for all of the apple, and it handled it really well, it wasn't until like 2/3 of the way through that I remembered that I still had the 8-tooth sprocket on it. For the maple I started with the 460, but it was bogging down a little, so instead of changing over the sprocket, I just switched to the 660. That was definitely overkill. 

Used full-chisel, full-skip Stihl chain, and it only needed a little touch-up after about 100 linear feet, but at only about 10" wide cuts at the widest. (Amazing I didn't find any metal in the apple) 

Question though: anybody have any experience with apple wood? Is it useable? If not, I've got some nicely milled material for smoking.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 26, 2006)

Apple is very similar to maple... and a very nice stable wood. 

Nice jig... small wood is a pain a standard alaska mill.


----------



## woodshop (Apr 14, 2006)

tek9tim said:


> Question though: anybody have any experience with apple wood? Is it useable? If not, I've got some nicely milled material for smoking.



Had to comment on the apple. I love making small items out of it, as it often has wild looking grain, odd random red and brown streaks and also often is full of nice tight little pin knots that add character to the piece. You need sharp tools to work it or you get tear out. But, in my experience, it's a real pain to dry, twists up like a pretzel no matter how I do it. Cracks, checks, shrinks. So now I never mill less than 2 inch apple, otherwise by the time you take out the twist you have nothing left at the ends of the board. I've had best luck milling thick stuff and then when its dry, just resaw it into thinner stock after taking the twist out. Maybe I just got some wild apple trees, or maybe its just the apple in this area, but every one I've tried to dry had more twist than most other wood.


----------

